# Laser Pointer that Uses AAA or AA Batteries.



## X-CalBR8

Does anyone happen to know of a laser pointer that runs off of a single AA or AAA battery so that it’s about the size of an Arc AAA or an Infinity Ultra, but uses standard batteries? All of the laser pointers that I’ve seen so far use off the wall batteries or watch batteries. I would really like something inexpensive that used very common, easy to find, batteries like the Arc AAA does. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Wylie

I made this laser pointer in the picture. It is 11/32" in diameter except for the rubber cap on the end that is almost 1/2". It's about five inches long and runs on two Alkaline AAAA batteries. It seems as though I have seen 1.5 volt laser modules somewhere before. I don't think your going to get a great output at 1.5 but I am sure you will be able to find all kinds of laser modules and pointers on the web. I could make you one if you would like. There are plenty of keychain laser pointers out there that pretty small too.


----------



## INRETECH

I don't think a Laser-Diode will work at that low of voltage without a boost-convertor


----------



## Cosmic Superchunk

I got a laser pointer about 2 years ago as a gift which runs on 2 AAA batteries, but I've never seen one that runs on 1 AAA or AA.


----------



## Wylie

I could have been mistaken with the 1.5 volt modules but that was about three and a half to four years ago I was doing the shopping for laser modules. I sure can't find them now though.



I think about the simplest way a guy could go is set up a couple 1/2 AAs but that would bring the diameter to about a 1/2".


----------



## X-CalBR8

I guess these are so hard to find because companies would rather make a design around an unheard of battery type that fits the voltage requirements perfectly instead of going to the extra expense and engineering to include a nice little boost circuit such as the Arc AAA uses. It’s kind of lame of them to do things this way because I know for a fact that what I’m thinking of is possible because a low power laser pointer is NOT going to put more strain on a AAA battery than it can handle. It would probably not put much more strain on a AAA than running the single LED Arc AAA and even the voltage requirements are pretty much the same. Hmm… I wonder if anyone has tried to mod an Arc AAA with a laser diode yet?


----------



## Sigman

I recently purchased one from Best Buy, that uses 2-AAAs and that's exactly why I purchased it! Granted it's not as small as an ARC AAA, but the fact that it uses common batteries was the selling point!


----------



## Aeryk

My very first laser pointer used 2 AA batteries, got it probably 8 years ago from an office supply place.

It currently resides at my parents house as a cat toy.

Aeryk


----------



## The_LED_Museum

My very first laser pointer used 3 "N" cells, but could use 2 "AAA" cells at reduced power. Got it probably 11-12 years ago at The Sharper Image and lost it sometime in the mid 1990s. It put out a blazing 1mW at 685nm.


----------



## llvo

try here - http://www.megalaser.com/home.htm

I want one, but they're just too expensive
15mW...


----------



## TrevorNasko

My Green laser runs off of 2aaa


----------



## Entropy

I got my 2AAA laser pointer at, believe it or not: K-Mart. For $13. This was dirt cheap for a laser pointer back when I got it. Very well-built and still works well.

Haven't seen them in ages.


----------



## Quickbeam

2 AAA laser from CompUSA... Saw them there again the other day...


----------



## X-CalBR8

Well, I guess things aren’t quite as bad as I first thought. At least there are some 2 AAA laser pointers to be found out there, but so far, nobody has been able to confirm the existence of a single AAA/AA laser pointer so that it would be very small like the ones that use watch batteries. 2AAA is nice and all but it's not really something that can very easily be put on a keychain. I guess the search is still on.


----------



## X-CalBR8

Wow, not one single person on the whole forum has a 1 AA/AAA laser? Looks like a major business opportunity just waiting to happen to me. Whoever is first to market on these should make a mint. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## BuddTX

Bump.

I am also very interested in a red laser that takes an AAA battery, similar in size to an ARC AAA!


----------



## tonyb

I working on one right now. I can't decide if I want to machine a case or just use a mag solitaire. Push button action would be nice and would require a custom case.

tony.


----------



## BuddTX

Oh, you are working on one now! Can you use an ARC body?

The thing about other keychain Lasers is that they do not have a recessed on/off button, so that when you put it into your pocket, often it turns on.

What frequency?


----------



## IsaacHayes

Entropy: Years ago, in 1998 I got a 5mW at Target for 14 bucks. Was a good deal. VERY well built, still have it. I've dropped lots of times and it works great still! Still using the same batteries it came with! It's nice black painted metal brass construction.

Tony: You could use a solitare case and a 4-5mm Tact switch in the tail cap!!! Would be momentary push hold on only though.. A pewter Solitare with a red laser would be cool looking... Same size as those watch battery laser pointers, only 1 battery!


----------



## gallagho

Bump

TIA,

Owen


----------



## Ashton

the 2xAAA are common, a search for "laser pointer" on ebay will give you dozens, if you want a high-pwoered one, you can get a 2xAAA DX greenie, or a WL Pulsar.


----------



## boyankir

The power of a single AAA or AA battery is too weak to hold a laser pointer.


----------



## ikendu

About a year ago I started searching for AAA powered lasers. *[reference removed - DM51]*

I bought a red one for $5. It is pretty cheap (poor threads) but works with Alkaline or Eneloops.

I bought a green one for $11. It is very nicely made but only seems to operate with Alkaline and not Eneloops.

The third model was out of stock and couldn't be ordered.


----------



## Beacon of Light

Bump. Looking for 1xAA or 1xAAA laser about the size of Infinity Ultra. Looking for a cheaper way for a lazer mounted on my Springfield Armory XDM 9MM. Do not want to spend $150+ for those expensive lasers they sell in gun shops or the cheapo laser pointers that run on button cells and have momentary switches. 

I bought a 3xAAA 9led flashlight, laser, strobe combo light. Only problem is it is larger than the 1" diameter so it doesn't quite fit in the rifle scope mount I bought to use with a flashlight or laser. Any other ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Beacon of Light

Bump is this forum dead or what?


----------



## mzil

Well I just found the thread searching for "single AAA laser" so there certainly is a demand for the product even if it doesn't exist. I have a 2 x AAA green laser but I want a single battery one now, any color, for my mini survival kit (red laser for getting search and rescue's attention , even from like a mile away, sounds cool! There has aleready been one example of it happening, I've heard.)


----------



## Peepsalot

Hey folks, I found this thread searching for the same thing, but I did also find a laser pointer that uses a single AAA battery. 

*[link removed - DM51]*

I just ordered this 1xAAA laser a few minutes ago so I can't personally comment on the quality, etc but it seems to have decent reviews and is decent price for a basic laser pointer. Planning to use this as a cat toy, my old one(not this model) flaked out.

I don't think I saw any that take AAs.


----------



## Edwina

OH, many laser pens with 2*AAA or 3*AAA, just like my 1mw red laser pointer with 2AAA. But i also find green laser pointer or blue-violet laser pointer with 1*AAA and its price is cheap, not mini laser. Well the real blue laser pointer is so expensive. I hope i can help you.


----------



## mzil

I just got both a single AAA green an a red from DX. The green came with a prismatic splitter attachment so you can do your own lightshow / planetarium simulation (well not real constellations but a grid of swirling stars) that's pretty cool. The green seems stronger and has better throw. In fog or rain you can see its light path.

If anyone has any questions about them, let me know.


----------



## RoMAR

Uh... BUMP...


----------



## mzil

mzil said:


> Well I just found the thread searching for "single AAA laser" so there certainly is a demand for the product even if it doesn't exist. I have a 2 x AAA green laser but I want a single battery one now, any color, for my mini survival kit (red laser for getting search and rescue's attention , even from like a mile away, sounds cool! There has aleready been one example of it happening, I've heard.)


My dream has become a reality and I now carry one of the single AAA lasers in my Altoids survival tin, complete with a mod I devised to assist in aiming. Here's a sneak preview: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a92RcoaDMow#t=15m52


----------



## liteboy

can someone recommend a one-AAA green laser or other small form laser using CR123, etc?


----------



## NoNotAgain

I purchased a few green lasers from an eBay dealer last year that are CR123 powered. They are all still going strong. BTW,they're around 5/8" diameter and 3 1/2" long. They are bright.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-X-Militar...9470?pt=US_Laser_Pointers&hash=item46242229fe


----------



## agentlucky

+1 on the 2 AAA laser from CompUSA


----------



## Sean168

NoNotAgain said:


> I purchased a few green lasers from an eBay dealer last year that are CR123 powered. They are all still going strong. BTW,they're around 5/8" diameter and 3 1/2" long. They are bright.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-X-Militar...9470?pt=US_Laser_Pointers&hash=item46242229fe




I am surprised that eBay allow the sale of this, these laser can be dangerous if not handled properly.


----------



## croarcher

Like most of the things..


----------



## mzil

Wasn't 5mW a very common power level for consumer laser pointers for decades? More stringent 1mW levels, or lower, is in the big scheme of things, relatively recent.


----------



## Arilou

Sean168 said:


> I am surprised that eBay allow the sale of this, these laser can be dangerous if not handled properly.


 They will allow it as long as the seller claims it's 5 mW. Of course, I don't believe that laser is really only 5 mW.


----------



## lumen aeternum

I'm still looking as well. Want low power 1mW for an eye-safer cat toy. I see some chinese pen types but they seem to have a momentary button instead of a constant on switch. Wonder how I might defocus a 5mw if that's all I can find. A 1/2" diameter spot would be better for a toy anyway.


----------



## FRITZHID

Radio shack 2xAAA red laser pointer, pen style. I've had mine for 10 years now and it's still going, after many drops and 1 leaky alkaline. Cleaner beam then those cheap keychain lasers as well.


----------



## lumen aeternum

Radio Shack has gone bankrupt, stores closed.


----------



## FRITZHID

lumen aeternum said:


> Radio Shack has gone bankrupt, stores closed.



Um.... The 2 near me are still open. Given, yes, they are more Sprint then radio shack, but they still sell allot of the same stuff.


----------



## Wolfy1776

I have 3 radio shack within 10 minutes of me. I also got my laser pointer for my cats from Radio Shack.


----------



## lumen aeternum

Says "online store coming back in Nov" so maybe they pulled out of it...

Does it have an actual switch that stays on?

radioshack.com/pen-style-laser-pointer/6301064


----------



## Living Faith

i would like to buy a green laser pointer that has a METAL CASING, not plastic, that uses two AAA oy AA batteries, or rechargables with a charger, that can be seen in broad daylight on tree limbs. I assume it will be more powerful than 5mw. I do not want to pay more than $20.00, but would consider doing so if absolutely necessary. Does anyone have a link or direction that won't be removed?


----------



## TinderBox (UK)

Just ordered a couple of 2AAA green laser pointer for £1.29 each, 1mw just for playing with my two kittens, In the UK we are limited to class 2 lasers, which google says is 1mw or below.

Had to order it from eBay, I usually buy from AliExpress but for some reason they will not ship to the UK, and i only selected 1mw class 2 lasers that are legal as far as i know.

John.


----------



## mzil

My limited experience found that cats seemed to find _green_ light lasers rather boring, but let us know your results. Maybe my mom's cat has some sort of color vision deficiency and it is peculiar to just her's.


----------



## TinderBox (UK)

Lots of youtube video`s of cats chasing green lasers

But i found this disturbing youtube video showing that 1mw ebay lasers can be 50-80mw in reality as i wanted an 1mw so i did not damage may cats eyes this is a bity of a shock.

I am still waiting for delivery as it normally takes between 10 and 30 days from hong hong/china for delivery.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYiWWUaQwRY

John.


----------



## FRITZHID

I've found in my exp, cats tend to chase red dots more than green but will attempt to attack the actual beam with green lasers. I suspect that this is because, like us, cats can see the green beam much easier than the red. I've even gotten my cats to do backflips while chasing the green beam in the air rather than the actual dot.


----------



## staudi

I bought this one from DX

[h=1]SD-280 5mW 532nm Green Laser Pointer - Black (2*AA) over 3 years ago and it's still working fine.[/h]I'm using rechargeable Eneloops 2000MAh.


----------



## lumen aeternum

A recent comment from that youtube video:
"Cheap laser especially at 532 nm could leak IR at 808 nm and 1064 nm just before it enters the crystal like YAG, LLF, etc. So 50 mw of green laser power could significantly leak dangerous forms of IR.﻿"

Still looking for a certified 1 mW or less laser to use with the cats.


----------

